# TiVo Technical Support Contact Information



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

new system message


> Subject:	TiVo Technical Support Contact Information
> From:	The TiVo Team
> Date:	Fri 25th Feb 2011
> Expire:	Fri 11th Mar 2011
> ...


Bit terse - I think we might have piffed them off.

.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone actually had a reply from that address ?

I've e-mailed it several times over the last month or so and not had a single reply.


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

djb2002 said:


> Has anyone actually had a reply from that address ?
> 
> I've e-mailed it several times over the last month or so and not had a single reply.


OK, have just sent them a msg; will let you know when/if reply received.
.
.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

The missus also sent an email to that address and got nothing, exactly as expected really.

Nice to see we are annoying them though.


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

No reply either to several emails sent some weeks ago. Not sure that we are upsetting them. Rhinoceroses have very thick skins.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

what was the point of this message given that they are closing down the whole service on 1st June.

Also why are we being asked to email bskyb @ tivo when Sky have now surely withdrawn from their support role and when why they no longer wish us to telephone them.

They really are just treating us like dirt.:down::down::down:


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

That email address has nothing at all to do with Sky but is part of TiVo Inc. Their incoming email server has a rule set-up to automatically delete any incoming mails to that address which explains why none of us ever get any reply.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

sad_tivo_man said:


> That email address has nothing at all to do with Sky but is part of TiVo Inc


Then why is the address *bskyb-support*@tivo.com

If email to the address was being looked at by Tivo personnel then I would expect it to be [email protected]

If Sky are no longer in the picture then why refer to them in the email address?


----------



## djqster (Oct 22, 2010)

Pete77 said:


> Then why is the address *bskyb-support*@tivo.com
> 
> If email to the address was being looked at by Tivo personnel then I would expect it to be [email protected]
> 
> If Sky are no longer in the picture then why refer to them in the email address?


It doesn't actually matter since no one has ever actually had a reply from that address....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Then why is the address *bskyb-support*@tivo.com


Because it is. It _could_ have been "[email protected]" or any other possibility, but they chose that one. I would guess because it was BSkyB who used to provide their support in the UK. Maybe that address just already existed and they're simply re-tasking it.

Common sense and logic, see?!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Because it is. It _could_ have been "[email protected]" or any other possibility, but they chose that one. I would guess because it was BSkyB who used to provide their support in the UK. Maybe that address just already existed and they're simply re-tasking it.
> 
> Common sense and logic, see?!


You don't know why so why not shut up and get back to watching your Virgin Tivo S4.

Oh sorry I forgot that you have no life other than watching your Tivo and posting in this forum and getting pleasure out of pissing off the Tivo S1 owners who are about to lose their Tivo service.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You don't know why ...


And you do? Therefore my comment is as valid as yours.



> ...so why not shut up and get back to watching your Virgin Tivo S4.


Actually, I'm just off to my parents for Sunday lunch 



> Oh sorry I forgot that you have no life other than watching your Tivo and posting in this forum and getting pleasure out of pissing off the Tivo S1 owners who are about to lose their Tivo service.


Yes, because when you've lost an argument, all you have left is personal comments and attacks. QED. Oh, and if the truth pisses people off, how is that my problem?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

cwaring said:


> And you do? Therefore my comment is as valid as yours.
> 
> Actually, I'm just off to my parents for Sunday lunch
> 
> Yes, because when you've lost an argument, all you have left is personal comments and attacks. QED. Oh, and if the truth pisses people off, how is that my problem?


Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter. :up:


----------



## sad_tivo_man (Apr 27, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter. :up:


You can sign up to them at www.mummysboy.com


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah yes. Just more personal insults. Lovely


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Then why is the address *bskyb-support*@tivo.com
> 
> If email to the address was being looked at by Tivo personnel then I would expect it to be [email protected]
> 
> If Sky are no longer in the picture then why refer to them in the email address?


Why don't you email TiVo and ask them instead of moaning here?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trinitron said:


> Why don't you email TiVo and ask them instead of moaning here?


Because it has already been shown that they are not willing to respond on the subject of their unethical withdrawal of Lifetime Service to all Tivo S1 units in order to give Virgin the potential for another couple of thousand Tivo sales at most.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ...their unethical withdrawal of Lifetime Service to all Tivo S1 units in order to give Virgin the potential for another couple of thousand Tivo sales at most.


That is, of course, purely your speculation with absolutely no proof whatsoever.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Because it has already been shown that they are not willing to respond on the subject of their unethical withdrawal of Lifetime Service to all Tivo S1 units


But you were complaining about having to email Sky. At least now you accept it's a TiVo address.

Hint: It's for support under the 'BSkyB TiVo Service Agreement'. Do you see what they have done there?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ Far too obvious, really


----------

